# Hochcreve Brewing Co. Green Bay Wis.



## The Bottleman (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking for some info on this bottle. It is brown and is embossed on the front Hochcreve Brewing Co. Greenbay Wis. I will post pictures soon. Thanks for any info you can find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know what info your looking for but I guess it's something like this. BTW: It's Hochgreve with a g.





 These 3 sold recently for pretty good money. Ebay


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the same as what I have seen, but their is an antique store downtown Green Bay along Mason St. who has all kinds of local brewery bottles from when he excavated the old brewery building some years ago.  I can't say this is the same or not.  But he was asking about $20 or so per bottle I think.  This was 3 years ago so the memory is hazy at best.


----------



## GEEMAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Hochgreve Brewing Co.  (1894 - 1949)
 Founded by August Hockgreve and Henry Rahr in 1857. This partnership lasted to 1865, when Rahr moved the Green Bay and started a new brewery. August Hochgreve operated the brewery alone to 1893 ( He died in 1893 ). At that time his widow Caroline took over control of the brewery. The Hochgreve brewery was the third largest in the Grenn Bay area. They brewed about 1,500 barrels in 1880. The Hochgreve Brewing Co. was formed in 1894 and a new bottling house was built in 1900. The brewery opened after prohibition by Chris Hochgreve. I assume reopened?
 The brewery produced an average of 40,000 barrels of Bavarian and Muechner style beer. "Three Star Special" was their best known brand. Around 1940 John Delaney took over the brewery and operated itto near the end. The last president in 1949 was Irene H. Meyer. The brewery operated a bottling line only.

 It sounds like your bottle came in Blob, Tapered Blob, Applied Cr.,Cr 
 Amber and aqua 
 1/2 pint,pint and quart. 
 Center
 A.B. Co. S.B.&G.
 Scarce to rare in Blob

 Info courtesy of Badger Breweries Past & Present by Wayne L. Kroll Copyright 1976

 Though the book has been around a while it is an excelent book for those interested in Wisconsin beer bottles and breweries. Sorry, but I can't add anything concerning the value. COOL bottle BTW!


----------

